# Zune Fans Rejoice: HD on the Way



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Apparently Microsoft is preparing a new model Zune with an HD screen. I hadn't heard even a hint of this other than Microsoft's Zune folks had several surprises up their sleeves.

Reported at Engadget: http://www.engadget.com/2009/04/10/is-this-the-zune-hd/


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

:lol: HD on a 3" screen seems like such a waste, to me. The iPhone at 640x480 looks pretty darn good but I rarely use it to watch any video unless I'm traveling.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I love my Zune, but HD? A solution in search of a problem.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, who knows if it really is an HD screen, could just be the name. In any event it looks very good and like a worthy competitor potentially.

I actually have liked the Zune's device software better than the iPods. The interface is really well done on the devices and easy to use, plus actually more "sleek" looking than iPod's current one (on the normal iPods, not the touch/iphone). Should be interesting to see what this comes out as...always good to have good competition.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

More likely, it won't really be "HD" in resolution but will be 16x9. But 720x480 in 16x9 on a 3' screen could be pretty nice.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have the Zune 120 and would rather have a seamless native way to copy my MMC clearQAM HD recordings to the Zune ...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

IIP said:


> More likely, it won't really be "HD" in resolution but will be 16x9. But 720x480 in 16x9 on a 3' screen could be pretty nice.


I have a Zune, I doubt I would see a "go out and buy the latest and greatest" difference.:nono2:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I love my Zune, but HD? A solution in search of a problem.


+1. I crop to 4:3 when I transcode for the Zune. Works for about 95% of the content and maximizes the available screen. /steve


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)




----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Warning: Language

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/c010c101ac/bill-gate-s-wife-melinda-has-a-dirty-little-secret

(The "public" interview: http://www.geeksugar.com/2867244)


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Leaked tech specs on the internet...

The Zune HD is set to feature a multitouch OLED screen in a 16:9 aspect ratio and will have a TV out port on the side (apparently HDMI). Coming in 16 and 32GB versions, the device will also support wireless syncing to your computer. Some even speculate the PMP will support 3D Xbox games, if the Zune HD will actually use Nvidia's Tegra chipset.
The new details also mention a Web browser on the Zune HD, which in turn supports multitouch.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

OLED is something I'd look forward to. AFAIK, OLED not only promises better battery life, but better visibility in bright sunlight. The latter's a problem I have with our 120 GB Zune, when we take one of our infrequent vacations. Can't really use it for video when lying by the pool or on the beach. /steve


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Starting to see more news on the Zune HD:

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-12519_7-10303243-49.html

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/08/hands-on-with-the-zune-hd/

I really really want one! 

Looks like my 10 month-old [strike]80Gb[/strike] 120Gb Zune will be making a nice gift for someone ...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Starting to see more news on the Zune HD:
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-12519_7-10303243-49.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links! I agree, mine is a little older, but still, will make a nice gift for someone.  When I get one of these puppies!


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

i really want one of these too...man it looks nice...


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Was thinking about buying the 120 Zune, then saw the news about the HD. But when I heard it will have only 16 and 32 GB capacity, thought about getting the 120 again. How much TV plus pictures plus movies plus music can fit on a 32GB anyhow?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ira Lacher said:


> How much TV plus pictures plus movies plus music can fit on a 32GB anyhow?


About 32gb 

Well after formatting a bit less.

Still, it is quite a bit and fine for most. I have a 32gb iPod Touch and it fits my stuff comfortably...if I ever need more room I can just scale back how much of my music I have on it. I find I never really need to carry that much video with me, usually just a few for on trips and such and then I swap it out.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Looks like my 10 month-old *80Gb Zune* will be making a nice gift for someone ...





Ira Lacher said:


> Was thinking about buying the 120 Zune, then saw the news about the HD. But when I heard it will have only 16 and 32 GB capacity, thought about getting the 120 again. How much TV plus pictures plus movies plus music can fit on a 32GB anyhow?


After reading Ira's post I took a look at my Zune, and wow was I surprised to see it's a 120Gb player ... and isn't my face red - I don't even know what I've got! :sure:

Looks like someone in the family is getting an even NICER gift than I originally thought!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Amazon is getting kind of notorious for this kind of thing, but for a brief time they had the new Zune HD listed as available September 8th, though they have since replaced it with a generic Zune HD page.

The Sept. 8th date would seem to coincide with Microsofts Zune/Windows Media Center/ Windows 7/ XBox 360 plans for Cedia, which begins on the 9th.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Best Buy leaked the prices:



BetaNews said:


> On September 8th, the 16GB Zune HD will be available at $220, while the 32GB model will cost $290 (versus $299 and $399 for the 16GB and 32GB iPod Touch.)


From BetaNews: http://www.betanews.com/article/Best-Buy-leaks-the-final-missing-info-about-Zune-HD/1249945731

I think I'll be holding off for a while, not because of price, but because of the storage size. I'm over 40GB on my Zune120, so I at least need an 80GB model...


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ya, I wish Apple or MS would come out with a HDD based touch screen player. It would be thicker, but well worth it for the storage space IMO. Plus the iPod Classic and Zune HDD models are not really that thick anyways.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

There's a "hands on" here.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh Yeah, I Bleepin' Want One. 

Mike


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I do see my christmas present 32GB :hurah:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Oh Yeah, I Bleepin' Want One.


It's piquing my interest too, in spite of the fact that my 120 isn't even a year old! I hope whatever browser they've developed for it is lean and snappy. More Chrome-like and less IE8-like, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> It's piquing my interest too, in spite of the fact that my 120 isn't even a year old! I hope whatever browser they've developed for it is lean and snappy. More Chrome-like and less IE8-like, if you know what I mean.


As I was typing that I was thinking about my Zune 80. It's a little more then a year old and this is just...aw the heck with it...I Beepin' Want One. 

Mike


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

INDEED!!! those prices are very enticing.....


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

What interests me most is the OLED display. I'm hoping it has better visibility outdoors, where I'd most want portable video... vacations, etc.

The new Sony's, ridiculously overpriced, IMHO, also have OLED screens and one other cool feature, built-in noise canceling circuitry, so you don't have to use those cumbersome headphones with that feature.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

So here's a question for anyone with a current lower-capacity Zune model...

I've got the 120GB so all my music fits and I've never given it a though, but if you have a 8GB Zune and have 42GB of music on your hard drive, can you easily swap tunes in and out of the Zune? At only 32GB for the new ZuneHD, I'd have to leave a lot of music off, while still leaving room for podcasts, video, etc.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Yup. It's definitely gonna require some planning ahead with 32GB. The good news is that if you tell Zune to auto-sync music and video to particular folders on the PC, you can easily manage content by creating a "Zune Music" and "Zune Video" folder, e.g., that you swap files in and out of on the PC. When you connect the Zune, it will synchronize automatically, deleting files on the Zune that you moved out of those folders on the PC, and adding in any new ones you moved into them. Unlike problems folks have with the iPod, as I've been told, no files on the PC will be deleted.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Release Date: September 15th, 2009

Black, 16GB MSRP $219.99
Platinum, 32GB MSRP $289.99

The Zuneoriginals.net web site, beginning September 15th, will offer 5 additional colors and engraving of the back panel by your choice of 10 guest artists.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I was really hoping there would be somthing bigger then 32GB. I Bleepin' Want One...but I'm gonna have to wait for a larger capacity. 

Amazon has it for pre-order.

Mike


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I was hoping for a larger capacity version as well, O well I guess.

Now it will just be the decision to keep my Touch or go for the Zune...I really liked my Zune 30 and dont use apps all that much. HD Radio would also be nice for my commute.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Available for pre-order at NewEgg.com..... http://promotions.newegg.com/Microsoft/ZuneLaunch09/

And yes, I went for the 32gb one! In Platinum.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> Was thinking about buying the 120 Zune, then saw the news about the HD. But when I heard it will have only 16 and 32 GB capacity, thought about getting the 120 again. How much TV plus pictures plus movies plus music can fit on a 32GB anyhow?


I have an 80 GB now and am having to manage everything when I want to go on business travel. I would suspect that smaller would be more manageable than the 80 GB but to your point 120 GB would mean leaving things on there for a while before managing it. My CD collection alone is more than 80 GB...and I have so many DVDs and BluRays...and at 720p, things will get crowded fast.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I picked up the Windows magazine during my trip and there's a writeup in it that gives it a lot of cudos...I will have to see if Santa will be nice to me and I hand my current one down.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

smiddy said:


> I have an 80 GB now and am having to manage everything when I want to go on business travel. I would suspect that smaller would be more manageable than the 80 GB but to your point 120 GB would mean leaving things on there for a while before managing it. My CD collection alone is more than 80 GB...and I have so many DVDs and BluRays...and at 720p, things will get crowded fast.


For me, I'd rather have the capacity than the HD.

So . . . anyone with an 80 or 120 selling?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Sorry, my current one is the first generation 30gb.... but it seems plenty big enough for what I use it for and I think I've got less than 18gb in use. I'm betting the 120gb Non HD Zunes will go down in price once the ZuneHD is on the market.... and of course you can always replace the hard drive/SSD, whatever it is that's inside the HD if you want more room. I know it won't be officially supported but I know plenty of folks who have done it with the older models.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> For me, I'd rather have the capacity than the HD.
> 
> So . . . anyone with an 80 or 120 selling?


I may just do that...let me think about it...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> Yup. It's definitely gonna require some planning ahead with 32GB. The good news is that if you tell Zune to auto-sync music and video to particular folders on the PC, you can easily manage content by creating a "Zune Music" and "Zune Video" folder, e.g., that you swap files in and out of on the PC. When you connect the Zune, it will synchronize automatically, deleting files on the Zune that you moved out of those folders on the PC, and adding in any new ones you moved into them. Unlike problems folks have with the iPod, as I've been told, no files on the PC will be deleted.


Thanks Steve, that sounds great that it will swap monitored content to the Zune like that, without affecting the permanent library on the PC hard drive!

As much as I want the new HD Zune, though, I'm back to thinking 32GB is just not big enough .... (I should run for political office, flip-flopping as much as I have on this!)


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Thanks Steve, that sounds great that it will swap monitored content to the Zune like that, without affecting the permanent library on the PC hard drive!
> 
> As much as I want the new HD Zune, though, I'm back to thinking 32GB is just not big enough .... (I should run for political office, flip-flopping as much as I have on this!)


Consider a 720p video is near 8 GB per movie, that is four movies. So, yeah, I see your point. I would bet that next year they will have at least a 80 GB, and perhaps as big as a 512 GB given SSD technology and the price should drop by then.  Something to consider for sure.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Now if only it could also be a phone..........the Zhone. Perfect.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Consider a 720p video is near 8 GB per movie, that is four movies. So, yeah, I see your point. I would bet that next year they will have at least a 80 GB, and perhaps as big as a 512 GB given SSD technology and the price should drop by then.  Something to consider for sure.


Depends if you are planning to use the Zune to connect to an HD display for playback. If you are just going to view the movies on the Zune itself, you can transcode a 2-hour movie to Zune resolution at about 200kbps video and 128kbps audio. My guess is the resulting file will be about 200mb, or 5 movies per gig.

I've experimented on my Zune 120, and I'm hard-pressed to see a difference between 200kbps video, 800kbps or even 2mbps video at a 2 foot viewing distance. I use Mediacoder.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

CoriBright said:


> Now if only it could also be a phone..........the Zhone. Perfect.


Not sure if the new Zune can do it, but I believe either the Samsung or Toshiba players have bluetooth so they can connect with your cell phone, if you're carrying one.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> If you are just going to view the movies on the Zune itself, you can transcode a 2-hour movie to Zune resolution at about 200kbps video and 128kbps audio. [strike]My guess is the resulting file will be about 200mb, or 5 movies per gig.[/strike]


And I'd be wrong.

Had some time today, and I did some test conversions using Mediacoder to transcode 16:9 video to the new Zune's native 480x272 resolution. I used H.264 (Baseline profile), MP4 container and FAAC audio at the default "quality" settings, 50 for H.264 and 100 for FAAC. (I used those same "quality" settings for my 120 GB Zune, and the picture and sound quality was always excellent.)

The resulting files averaged ~3MB/minute.

That's a conservative 160 hours total 16:9 video for a 32GB device, or a bit more than *5.5 hours per gig*. Less than I thought, but still not too shabby, IMHO.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got an e-mail from _Zune.net_ that the site will be down several hours for maintenance on the 14th, in preparation for the roll-out of the new Zune 4.0 software on the 15th.

I pre-ordered a 32GB Zune HD from Newegg that I expect to have in my hands by this time next week! I'm hopeful its OLED screen will have better visibility in sunlight than the 120, so that if I want to, I can watch videos while lounging surf side on our next vacation.  Fingers-crossed.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Yep, got the same email, and NewEgg charged my credit card today so I'm very hopeful it will be here before too long. Now the bigger question, will the new 4.0 software also work with my ancient but still in great condition and working beautifully Zune 30gb. Well I guess we have to wait and see.

I'm excited now!


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

NewEgg have SHIPPED it.... it will be here MONDAY!!!!!!!! WhooHoo, there are some advantages living in a state within a one day UPS ground schedule! I'm stoked! I'll be waiting for the poodles to bark (they are standard poos so they are LOUD) to signify Brown is at the front door. Of course they frighten the Brown guy, Mojo is 75lbs of spoo, Misty is a mere 45lbs, but she's still a puppy (11 months old and they grow till about 24 months). I try to explain they are just poodles, but........... their bark is LOUD.

My BFF sent me a birthday card that played Who Let The Dogs Out..... I can't even open it without them going insane. Still, they are great guard dogs, you'd never know what they were without seeing them. My ex-neighbors pit-bulls seem quiet in comparison. 

Now I just have to find some good HD videos to put on it. And it will be my first time hearing HD Radio. I have the premium earbuds from the first gen Zune and a really nice set of Sennheiser PXC250s with noise cancelling feature (provided I have batteries which are always running out!) which should make it sound really good. I have a set of bluetooth headphones too, but I rarely use them. They were free. Perhaps I should dig them out.

Monday can't come soon enough..... oh but wait, I have F1 qualifying tomorrow at 4.30am and the Monza race on Sunday morning, plenty to keep me from thinking about it. 

Well, almost.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Still waiting on the 80 or 120GB HD model ... but I'm hoping the service upgrade will lead to an incremental upgrade on the non-HD Zunes as well. My biggest gripe: No A to Z quick-jump ability in the artist listing on the device, so I have to scroll forever ...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Still waiting on the 80 or 120GB HD model ... but I'm hoping the service upgrade will lead to an incremental upgrade on the non-HD Zunes as well. My biggest gripe: No A to Z quick-jump ability in the artist listing on the device, so I have to scroll forever ...


They must have heard you.  The Zune HD video on this page shows a new "search by letter" capability. I wouldn't be surprised if they somehow back this capability into the Gen 1/2 Zunes as well, somehow using the scroll wheel instead of touch. I guess we'll know when the next firmware update rolls out, hopefully next week when the Zune 4.0 app is posted.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Still waiting on the 80 or 120GB HD model ... but I'm hoping the service upgrade will lead to an incremental upgrade on the non-HD Zunes as well. My biggest gripe: No A to Z quick-jump ability in the artist listing on the device, so I have to scroll forever ...


Unless the put out an 80GB or larger, I'm gonna stick with my Zune.

Mike


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Unless the put out an 80GB or larger, I'm gonna stick with my Zune.


Based on Apple's iPod storage capacity announcements this week, I'm guessing the next Zune introduced will still be diskless, but double the capacity at 64GB, probably priced up to $100 more.

I expect by this time next year, we'll see 128GB diskless units under $400. Moore's law in action.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Well it's here and it's a thing of beauty, but.... it doesn't come with any CD and Zune.net is down for maintenance so...... all I can do is look at it and charge it up. It is recognized by Windows as a Zune and drivers are installed correctly. However the Zune software says an update is required and when it 'looks' for it, it simply says I'm up to date.... so I'm stuck in limbo.

Dum, de, dum....... wonder when the site will be back.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> Based on Apple's iPod storage capacity announcements this week, I'm guessing the next Zune introduced will still be diskless, but double the capacity at 64GB, probably priced up to $100 more.
> 
> I expect by this time next year, we'll see 128GB diskless units under $400. Moore's law in action.


I was thinking we're heading in the solidstate direction. If they get even 64GB in the HD I might consider it but no less then that.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

CoriBright said:


> Well it's here and it's a thing of beauty, but.... it doesn't come with any CD and Zune.net is down for maintenance so...... all I can do is look at it and charge it up. It is recognized by Windows as a Zune and drivers are installed correctly. However the Zune software says an update is required and when it 'looks' for it, it simply says I'm up to date.... so I'm stuck in limbo.
> 
> Dum, de, dum....... wonder when the site will be back.


It's down for maintenance and will be back sometime early tomorrow...that's their story :grin:

Mike


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> It's down for maintenance and will be back sometime early tomorrow...that's their story :grin:


Mine's sitting at the UPS facility in Newark, scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I was wondering if folks who got theirs today would be able to use it with the 3.0 software until they get the 4.0 site up. I guess not. Sorry bout that Cari!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

The question is, will it allow me to use/view/install the digitial copies that came with some of my BD movies?

Mike


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Zune sent out notices that they would shut down on the 14th to get ready for tomorrow, should not be a surprise. Tomorrow is the first "official" day for the new Zune.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Zune sent out notices that they would shut down on the 14th to get ready for tomorrow, should not be a surprise. Tomorrow is the first "official" day for the new Zune.


Ya. I got that e-mail a week or so ago, but still would have been smart of them to anticipate that some units would ship early. They could just as easily have updated the site Sat night/Sun morning to cover any early HD recipients.

Monday evening quarterbacking, I know, but fact is, I'm sure there are a lot of frustrated new owners out there today as a result.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Well the software and site finally went live at about 1.30am this morning and I downloaded it..... installed and the first thing it did was tell me I needed to upgrade the firmware on the ZuneHD! So now at 4.1, it's running perfectly and it's wonderful. I've never had HD Radio before!

I've spent the evening recoding videos into H.264 format, which it takes without any hassles.... and it's sooooo sllim compated to the Zune30. A beautiful display too. I love the touch screen, it's so much more responsive than my WindowsMobile Phone. I'm sure it will be compared to the iTouch/iPhone but it's the first chance I've had to whoosh those icons/texts! Currently copying over a 3gb MPEG4 from my desktop which is a recording I made with the Hauppauge HDPVR from HDNet Concerts in MPEG4..... Arcsoft's Total Media Extreme had an update and will now do more formats than just that horrid M2TS thing or whatever it was, MPEG4 is so much more compatible with everything. While it's doing that, it's also burning a BluRay disk of the same show with Roxio 2010, it will take a while to do that, so I'm just leaving it overnight to get on with it.

Tomorrow I'm just going to sit and listen to my music and watch my videos... and maybe do some reading whilst listening.

BTW the box it comes in is also tiny, less than half the size of the Zune30. Just comes with a basic set of instructions, a warranty card, the USB cable and a standard headphone set.

Now I have to save up for the Car Pack and the HD A/V Dock.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

If you need an extra sync cable, wall or car charger, Monoprice offers them at much lower prices than Microsoft: http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=zune&x=0&y=0


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Digital copies of movies? Anyone try that yet?

Mike


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I downloaded the new Zune software last night for my Zune 80 GB, things are rocking at my house. Now I need to get my hands on one of these new puppies! 

Mike, I would suspect it will take it. I have never looked at any of mine, have you looked at yours to see what format they are? If they are WMV I suspect that they should be able to be sent over and watched. I'll look at my formats tonight when I get home.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

smiddy said:


> I downloaded the new Zune software last night for my Zune 80 GB, things are rocking at my house. Now I need to get my hands on one of these new puppies!
> 
> Mike, I would suspect it will take it. I have never looked at any of mine, have you looked at yours to see what format they are? If they are WMV I suspect that they should be able to be sent over and watched. I'll look at my formats tonight when I get home.


Depends on the "profile" the movie was encoded with. From the Zune HD spec sheet:

_*Windows Media Video (WMV) (.wmv)* - Main and Simple Profile, CBR or VBR, up to 3.0 Mbps peak video bit rate; 720 pixels x 480 pixels up to 30 frames per second (or 720 pixels x 576 pixels up to 25 frames per second). Zune software will transcode HD WMV files at device sync.

*MPEG-4 (MP4/M4V) (.mp4)* Part 2 video3- Simple Profile up to 2.5 Mbps peak video bit rate; 720 pixels x 480 pixels up to 30 frames per second (or 720 pixels x 576 pixels up to 25 frames per second). Zune software will transcode HD MPEG-4 files at device sync.

*H.264 video* - Baseline Profile up to 2.5 Mbps peak video bit rate; 720 pixels x 480 pixels up to 30 frames per second (or 720 pixels x 576 pixels up to 25 frames per second). Zune software will transcode HD H.264 files at device sync. DVR-MS4 - Zune software will transcode at time of sync.
_

If your videos are already below the peak bit rates listed and match one of the listed profiles, no transcoding should be needed. There's a utility called Mediainfo that can help you determine this.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

smiddy said:


> I downloaded the new Zune software last night for my Zune 80 GB, things are rocking at my house. Now I need to get my hands on one of these new puppies!
> 
> Mike, I would suspect it will take it. I have never looked at any of mine, have you looked at yours to see what format they are? If they are WMV I suspect that they should be able to be sent over and watched. I'll look at my formats tonight when I get home.


They are wmv. However, the firmware isn't compatible with the DRM. It'll play just fine on WMP but not the Zune

The digital copies that come with BD are wmv's and uses Certified for Windows Vista DRM (used to be PlaysForSure). It will play via WMP but isn't supported by the Zune (but is by the iPod :scratchin). I'm hopin' the new version of the firmware or the Zune HD will allow this.

Mike


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> They are wmv. However, the firmware isn't compatible with the DRM. It'll play just fine on WMP but not the Zune
> 
> The digital copies that come with BD are wmv's and uses Certified for Windows Vista DRM (used to be PlaysForSure). It will play via WMP but isn't supported by the Zune. [...]


Ya, just noticed that the fine print on that spec sheet says:

_HDTV and protected recordings not supported._


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> Ya, just noticed that the fine print on that spec sheet says:
> 
> _HDTV and protected recordings not supported._


So to recap, the *Microsoft* Zune & Zune HD still don't support *Microsoft's* own DRM...however, the iPod & others do support *Microsoft's* DRM...

Does anyone else see a bit of a discontinuity here or is it just me?

My head hurts.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> So to recap, the *Microsoft* Zune & Zune HD still don't support *Microsoft's* own DRM...however, the iPod & others do support *Microsoft's* DRM...
> 
> Does anyone else see a bit of a discontinuity here or is it just me?
> 
> My head hurts.


Ya. Even if it's no longer part of their future development path, it really is customer unfriendly to not even provide legacy video DRM support.

What's odd is that Overdrive's software (the company that distributes audiobooks for public libraries) is compatible with Zune 3.0 and higher. I believe they use Microsoft's audio DRM. Maybe someone who knows more can comment?


----------

